
SQLite v3.31.0 Released - hardwaresofton
https://www.sqlite.org/releaselog/3_31_0.html
======
hardwaresofton
I'm personally excited by:

> Add support for generated columns.

> Added the uuid.c extension module implementing functions for processing
> RFC-4122 UUIDs.

> Added the "#-N" array notation for JSON function path arguments.

